# How long do you ride for?



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

i ride for about 5 hours too ill usually stay until they close the lifts down...


----------



## Cavman (Mar 1, 2010)

*Depends*

When the season is on, the snow is over 3hrs drive from where I live, so if I am going to drive 6hrs in a day for boarding I am getting as much carve time as I can. 

But on the other hand I got back a few weeks ago from 11 days in Japan in some awesome powder. Average day was 8am to 4.30pm with an hour for lunch. If I am paying good money to fly to another country to board, I am not wasting it sitting about. Maximum snow time.

Sore legs go away after 4 days  and I am almost 45yrs old and I only started boarding in June 09.

CM
Australia


----------



## lareaper (Aug 4, 2009)

If I'm at the resort (which isn't too often) I'll ride anywhere from 4-8 hours. If I'm just at my house by my self hitting my jumps or rails, usually 1-3 hours.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

I usually ride 8 hours. On a weekend I ride from 8am to 5pm with a break for lunch. Sometimes I take a half day off from work and ride 1pm-9pm. I'm only 21 though, I give you older guys mad props for going 5 hours. I hope I am still able to do that when I'm your age. I have a torn ACL so my knees might not be very happy with me down the road.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

i and my family are almost always in the lifts when they open, and go down with the last run. so whole day long(usually from 8.30-16.00/16.30 in austria)


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

4-6 hours depending on how the conditions are and how hard work was that day. My first day of the season when I was at a place with real snow I was able to ride for 8 hours because I could ride on the board instead of just the edge. I'm 26 and this is my first full year.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

Until it gets icy or im really hungry or im really cold.


----------



## qsilvr99 (Dec 22, 2009)

Ride creek as well.

8 to 6 with 15 minute break around 10:30 + 3:30 and 30-60 minute break for lunch.
1-9 with 15 minute break around 3:30 + 5:30

Try and carry Gatorade bottle in pants and a couple of cliff bars in my jacket for food.

Yesterday was great, actually learned to enjoy moguls. They are a different style of riding and very tiring.


----------



## 209Cali (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm on mountain when the lifts open until they close. Of course I take breaks whenever i'm hungry or gotta take a piss. Usually always go back to my car at least once to grab some food and get more water.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Started hiking out of the parking lot at Vail Pass at about 8:30am last Saturday. Didn't get back until almost 6. Good day...


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

I aim for 9-11 hours depending on when we get there, with an hour lunch break in between


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Typical day is go to work, get shit done, walk across the street to the gondy, go up shred for about 4 hours, then ride down, and walk back to work. Do that every day.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Typical day is go to work, get shit done, walk across the street to the gondy, go up shred for about 4 hours, then ride down, and walk back to work. Do that every day.


No sleep? THATS HARDCORE! lol


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

If I'm going consecutive days I won't do more than 5 hrs. I rode 4 days in QC last winter, about 22hrs total, and 7 days in a row in UT a few weeks ago, about 30hrs total.

I can ride 7-8 hours usually without a problem, but it gets tough when you start trying to string back-to-back full days like that.


----------



## Jameus (Jan 20, 2010)

I usually like to get 6hrs in or more. This Sat. I took my 9yo out with me and he hung in there for 7hrs with the old man  After I did 7hrs the 1st time I went this year and felt like a truck hit me the next day I started doing some cardio nearly every night. I bring the kid with me 2 or 3 days so he can get some cardio in too and we were both in MUCH better shape this Sat!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

BoardNbob said:


> No sleep? THATS HARDCORE! lol


Sleep is for the weak!


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

I stay on the mountain for about 4-6 hours depending on what lies ahead on my day. My guidelines are if I start eating shit on black diamonds, then I'm moderately tired. If I start eating shit on blues, I'm pretty damn tired. If I start catching edges on greens, then I'm down for the count, gotta go.


----------



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2008)

I usually ride 9-4, that's as long as the lifts run where I go most often. Last Monday my daughter and I rode almost 10 hours at Boreal, she was working on some new tricks and just wouldn't give up except for a quick lunch break. I'm 45 and that was one long day.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

I like to aim for about six hours, but it all depends on conditions. I try to make it out within an hour of the first lift, take an hour for lunch, then play it by ear from there. Generally:

-Icy or slushy in the afternoon is enough for me to call it quits

-Big-ass lunch means I can stick around for about one or two hours in the afternoon. I have stopped having huge meals on the mountain no matter how hungry I am. It's uncomfortable to bend over and strap in after lunch. Maybe I just need to get more skinny.

-If I feel tired or my legs are wobbly, I'll take it easier and call it a day a little earlier. Everybody agrees the worst crashes usually come at the end of the day when you just can't command your body to do what you want, as fast as you would like.


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

I rode 7 hours pretty much strait through in icey sludge yesterday, couple beer breaks. I'm 40 and in my 3rd year.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

I ride first chair to last. If I'm at Baker for the day that's 9-3:30. If I'm at Snoqualmie for the night, then it's 4-10pm. If it's Snoaqualmie for the day then it's 9-5. I'll take a break if I need to but at Baker they are minimum since it's about a 3 and a half hour drive to get there for me and I want to maximize my time on the hill.


----------



## rjattack19 (Nov 7, 2008)

i usually go from 8:30-4:00 {open till close} but it depends who im riding with and how many people im with. if im with 1 or 2 of my buds that are really into it we ride all day but sometimes im with a group that gets worn out by about 1. but then again it depends on the conditions and how badly i beat my self up that day haha


----------



## Cavman (Mar 1, 2010)

*I know the feeling.*

Day two and three I feel like I have been hit by a truck. Thank goodness for hot spas and massage (hellooo ladies)

After my first season waking up feeling like I had done ten rounds with Mike Tyson whilst I slept I decided on some training to build up the leg muscles and develop more core stability.

I had a few months between the southern season and the northern one. I still hurt a bit after the first day in Japan but not half as much as I had the season before. Now I am back home and training again for the southern season. Lots of cycling, jogging, squats and lunges. Body Core exercises and I should be ready for June.

JeffreyCH.... Amazing how us oldies can still stay in there with these young bucks..... Is beer like Viagara for snowboarding 40somethings? :laugh::laugh:

CM
Australia


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

My crew always strives for first chair, last call, although it doesn't always work out that way. A day ranges from 6-10hrs each time, depending on the conditions and how people are feeling, but usually it's around 7-8hrs, and we hardly ever stop for lunch.


----------



## mrpez (Jan 29, 2010)

i usually ride for 8 hours straight, with a 30-45 min break in there somewhere for lunch. once i get my season pass though i can stay longer than 8 hours!


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2010)

I ride as long as I can!! As long as I can get my butt out of bed early enough, there's nothing better than a FULL day (first to last chair) of shred... so my usual is about 7 hours (but I love when resorts have night riding so I can rock out for 10 hours and then collapse in front of the fire with a cold one) :thumbsup:


----------



## avenged1985 (Nov 3, 2009)

ride from open to close, usually 9-4:30, with the odd break for some hoots and munchies.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2010)

Most places Ive been to all have night riding. I see alot of you guys saying last chair is at 4pm? damn. The mountain I go to most often is open from 8:30am to 10pm


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

MauiWowie said:


> Most places Ive been to all have night riding. I see alot of you guys saying last chair is at 4pm? damn. The mountain I go to most often is open from 8:30am to 10pm


True say... night riding is something else :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2010)

I usually ride between 4 and 8 hours. My longest this season was 10 hours. Tonight I'm going from 4-9 pm. I do more night boarding than day.


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

From 8:30 am to 11 am. 1/2 hr lunch break. Then from 11:30am/12pm - 5pm. 10-15 minute break. Then 5-something to closing. 

But it's still not enough.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2010)

I try to ride as long as my legs allow me to.  I usually try to take breaks here and there, but I usually catch my 2nd wind while I am on the lifts.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

Me and my friends usually ride a 12 hour day when we can skip school.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

Normally its an all day and all night thing for me. I just go to the terrain park for half the day and then i take it easy by just cruising around hitting a kicker here and there.


----------



## SteveyWonder (Feb 18, 2010)

I didn't have a season pass and it's my first year so I would always come from 4pm-10pm for the cheaper evening passes. Next year when I have a season pass things are going to be looking a lot better and I'll ride a lot longer.


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

It varies....once a week I leave work at noon and jam up for 2-3hrs. If the snow is soft I will ride from open to sweep, it all depends how well my knee holds up though....choppy days I only make it 3-5hrs..... but it all depends on the day.....


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

Im 38 and ride 100 plus a year so they tend to beat on the body ... if im solo usually 4 hours or so. If im with the crew usually 6-8 with a really short lunch break. Backcountry days are normally all day cause theres alot more than riding involved in those and deep POW days I go until the point of exhaustion.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

7 hours was my longest, but that was open to close at Bachelor. I could probably go longer, but I'd have to pack a second meal. :laugh:

Usually, I board from 10 - 4 at Timberline. Since I have to drive for 2 hours after, I don't want to be TOO tired and sore.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Totally depends on how often I ride, longest I've ridden for was open to close which was 10am to 9:30pm. We have a small resort so my legs last longer on the shorter runs than if I were at a large mountain. Today's going to be about 8 hours.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

for me and mine, we have to drive at least 3 hours to get to the closest resort, so we tend to be on the mountain from first chair till lights out. we like to max out snow time. my father in law even keeps up with us all day! we try to go during the week if we can, too. no waiting in line, more room to goof around, more time for whatever.

don't forget to take a few breaks tho. lunch (and/or dinner, depending on how late you get there or the resort closes), bathroom, hot chocolate, snowball fights, etc.


----------



## whiskaz (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm 2.5-3 hours away from a number of mountains. If I'm making a day trip, I'll go from 9AM-4:00/4:30 with a lunch break. 

This passed weekend I was at Snowshoe from Thursday-Monday. Because the conditions were so awesome and so much snow fell, I put in 3 full days (9AM-9PM, give or take a few hours for breaks). I didn't ride Friday during the day because half the mountain was shutdown due to wind. I went out for a few hours that night. 

I was dragging ass most evenings. The folks I was with didn't seem to want to be out riding much and generally stayed up late and got up late. I went to bed early and got up early. Life's too damn short!

I'm not sore from it much, but I'm still pretty exhausted!


----------



## Adam C (Mar 1, 2010)

Since I rarely ever get to go snowboarding I ride for the entire time I am allowed to so 5-8 hours depending on what time I arrive. Since I finally got my own board coming in the mail hopefully I can ride more often and maybe morning until night


----------

